# 3rd party/generic ink for Canon Pixma Pro9000 MK II



## tplorgraphics (Dec 26, 2012)

I been using the Canon Pixma Pro9000 MK II for about 1.5 years now and never thought of using generic ink such as the ones listed in the link below. What are your experiences and thoughts on it? I know the rule of always using the printer manufacturer's branded ink, but at $15-$17/cartridge, it racks up alot of money quick. Thinking about buying these ink cartridges since you save alot more money and even if the printer breaks down, it would easily be replaced for about $150-200 for a new printer. Thoughts?

http://www.supermediastore.com/product/u/ink-cli8bk-cli8c-cli8m-cli8y-canon-pixma-ip4200-ip5200-mp950-chip-12pk


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Ha one for 2yrs,only ran canon,the jets being 1.5 picolitre,they are so easy to clog.Try living in Aus were you will pay $26 per cart.I now use Pro1 and ink is $39 rec'd


----------



## RendrLab (Dec 28, 2012)

I would say stay away from non-OEM inks. I went through this with my Epson 4800 and it was a nightmare! Clogged heads, lines and inconsistent output were just a few of my problems. Ended up spending nearly a week cleaning the 4800 because of a cheap ink trial. Real funny because I have Mimaki large format solvent ink printer and never-ever spent more than a day repairing that $30k monster.
I do have a Pro 9000 as well, so I'm not comparing apples and oranges. Oh, and my inks looked EXACTLY like the inks in the link you posted.
My recommendation is to definitely stay away from the non OEM inks. Not only will they cause problems with your printers internals, but the quality always seems to be lacking as well, AND the long life of the prints coming out of the Pro 9000 will be no more after the switch. I'm sure you will find a few non-OEM inks that produce acceptable results out of the box, but they are few and far between & none will measure up to the mountains of money Canon spent on R & D for their Chromalife series Inks.
Just my 2¢...hope it helps some.


----------



## sam1947 (Mar 31, 2013)

You can purchase the full set of eight ink tanks (Canon #8) from Amazon for about $85 US as a boxed set.


----------

